# Best textbook for Structural Masonry Design ?



## N_Mo (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for a reference textbook (updated with latest version of associated codes ) to learn structural masonry design. I don't have solid background on the topic and have never passed a course on that during school days, so I want a complete and transparent book to start with. Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## deviationz (Jul 5, 2018)

Two suggestions:

Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook by Amrhein

Design of Reinforced Masonry structures by Hart.

http://cmacn.org/bookstore-CMACN.htm

The second book is a very good resource at a very reasonable price. 

Would also recommend the Code Master series for Masonry by SK Ghosh Associates as a good cheat sheet type reference.


----------



## N_Mo (Jul 11, 2018)

Many thanks deviationz for your suggestions. Just ordered the second one. Do you have any suggestion for Structural Wood Design reference textbook ? I have heard that Breyer's book is the best. Any recommandation ?


----------



## deviationz (Jul 11, 2018)

Breyer's book is perhaps the best resource out there. There is some good general material (webinars, powerpoints) available for free on American Wood Council's website and also on Woodworks's website. They will help you with wood as a design material, if you're like me and don't have much experience with wood.


----------



## David Connor SE (Aug 10, 2018)

deviationz said:


> Two suggestions:
> 
> Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook by Amrhein
> 
> ...


Just received the 2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures by the Concrete Masonry Association of California and Nevada in the mail (see link from deviationz post).  For $28 it is BY FAR the best masonry design book I have seen.  Well worth the money.  I'm surprised they are only charging $28. Based on first glance it appears to cover pretty much everything with text, tables, details, examples, etc.  Gravity and seismic examples. Highly recommended!


----------



## User1 (Aug 10, 2018)

David Connor said:


> Just received the 2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures by the Concrete Masonry Association of California and Nevada in the mail (see link from deviationz post).  For $28 it is BY FAR the best masonry design book I have seen.  Well worth the money.  I'm surprised they are only charging $28. Based on first glance it appears to cover pretty much everything with text, tables, details, examples, etc.  Gravity and seismic examples. Highly recommended! ﻿


ordered!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 10, 2018)

David Connor said:


> Just received the 2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures by the Concrete Masonry Association of California and Nevada in the mail (see link from deviationz post).  For $28 it is BY FAR the best masonry design book I have seen.  Well worth the money.  I'm surprised they are only charging $28. Based on first glance it appears to cover pretty much everything with text, tables, details, examples, etc.  Gravity and seismic examples. Highly recommended!


And the book is only $10, with crazy shipping costs!


----------



## User1 (Aug 15, 2018)

David Connor said:


> Just received the 2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures by the Concrete Masonry Association of California and Nevada in the mail (see link from deviationz post).  For $28 it is BY FAR the best masonry design book I have seen.  Well worth the money.  I'm surprised they are only charging $28. Based on first glance it appears to cover pretty much everything with text, tables, details, examples, etc.  Gravity and seismic examples. Highly recommended!


how long did it take you to receive? I never got a confirmation email from them, but paypal processed my payment. Assuming I likely won't get a shipment email either?


----------



## David Connor SE (Aug 16, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> how long did it take you to receive? I never got a confirmation email from them, but paypal processed my payment. Assuming I likely won't get a shipment email either?


Yes, I only got the Paypal email.  It took about a week to get it.


----------

